# WAI/WMI acceptable variances?



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

If my setup required a specific amount of WAI/WMI, lets say 500cc/min, would it be okay to run a little more, lets say 600cc/min? Or a little less at 400cc/min? 
I used the water injection calc and came up with a nozzle and pump psi, but am wondering if those numbers are written in stone, or can they vary?
I guess part of my question is how exact of a science does WAI/WMI have to be?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

those calculators give you a baseline/guidline to try to adhere to. They are not set in stone as every set-up will vary. Compression ratios, boost levels, turbo efficiency...etc...etc...you have to tune for your motor to get the most outta the setup...


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_those calculators give you a baseline/guidline to try to adhere to. They are not set in stone as every set-up will vary. Compression ratios, boost levels, turbo efficiency...etc...etc...you have to tune for your motor to get the most outta the setup...

oh okay gotcha. I was worried a little too much mix could rapidly deteriorate my engine and turbo, but if not then I work on tuning it more/less, etc
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (ds1919)*

Spraying too little is simply like running lower octane fuel on a hot day. You'll still be well ahead of where you were before the start. Spraying too much will simply create misfires and reduce output. Tuning is key but there is no unique danger to worry about during the process.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

okay thanks!


----------

